# Do you own Spectrasonics Distorted Reality?



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm trying to identify a sound I got in the 1990s for a project. I need to revisit that tune. At the time a friend had the CD-Rom from Spectrasonics and a sampler and I was able to use it for a few days. But that's a long time ago...

Here is the file. I probably used aftertouch on this:

is-this-iceland1_from-distortedreality.mp3

Looking at Omnisphere 2, I see the sound there, but not sure if it is the same one, if it's a multi or just a patch. I only have Omni 1.

Thanks!

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/is-this-iceland1_from-distortedreality-mp3.7689/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 12, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to identify a sound I got in the 1990s for a project. I need to revisit that tune. At the time a friend had the CD-Rom from Spectrasonics and a sampler and I was able to use it for a few days. But that's a long time ago...
> 
> Here is the file. I probably used aftertouch on this:
> 
> ...



Iceland 1,2,3 by Distorted Reality in my Omni2. Is that what you asked?


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes, can you tell me if it sounds anything like the mp3 I posted?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 12, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Yes, can you tell me if it sounds anything like the mp3 I posted?





creativeforge said:


> Yes, can you tell me if it sounds anything like the mp3 I posted?


Yes, sounds the same.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 12, 2017)

OK, so all 1,2 and 3 are variations of the same? Gosh! Omni 2 I have to have you...

Many thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 12, 2017)

Can you tell me if it has aftertouch dynamics too?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 12, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Can you tell me if it has aftertouch dynamics too?


No aftertouch here. Sound builds steadily as notes are held.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 12, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> No aftertouch here. Sound builds steadily as notes are held.


Thank you!! Well, next on my list, then... 

Very grateful for your help, sostenuto!


----------

